# Zwei Access Points verbinden (WDS)



## =fire= (28. April 2014)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne ein Netzwerk aufbauen welches aus mehreren APs/Routern besteht.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (28. April 2014)

Hi,

zeige mal bitte per "ip -4 route show" die eingetragenen Routen auf beiden Raspis.



> Aktuell habe ich zwei APs aktiv (192.168.50.1 und 192.168.50.1).


Haben die wirklich die gleiche IP? Oder hast dich da verschrieben?
Wie schauen die Netze hinter den Raspis aus? Jeweils ein /24er Netz?

Grüße,
BK


----------



## chmee (5. Mai 2014)

wenn Du DHCP angeschaltet hast, solltest das auch nur in einem AP laufen lassen, der andere sollte forwarden.. sonst kommt es uU zu Vergabe- und IP-Konflikten.. (wer vergibt die IP und ist die schon belegt..)


----------

